
Bitcoin: $64m in cryptocurrency stolen in 'sophisticated' hack, exchange says - temp
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/dec/07/bitcoin-64m-cryptocurrency-stolen-hack-attack-marketplace-nicehash-passwords
======
086421357909764
People need to stop with the 'sophisticated attack" shenanigans. No one is
going to say 'un-sophisticated attack", when the reality of it is, it usually
boils down to negligence. My bet is on an insider.

Interesting in this case is that the CTO / Co-Founder's son was previously
arrested for creating the "Mariposa" bot net and money laundering.

[https://krebsonsecurity.com/tag/matjaz-
skorjanc/](https://krebsonsecurity.com/tag/matjaz-skorjanc/)
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-25506016](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-25506016)

------
659087
"Sophisticated hack" in crypto translates roughly to "we decided our
customers' money was better off in our bank accounts than theirs".

~~~
086421357909764
Exactly.. the "we had hot wallets for all our currency" excuse would have
worked 6 years ago, not so much today.

------
djroomba
Yikes. This is the reason Im fearful of bitcoin.

~~~
astrodust
Rackets like this happen all the time. What makes Bitcoin different is often a
lack of recourse.

------
sam111
This person did AMA about Crypto! I think you should ask and refer it.

[https://us.teamblind.com/article/i-manage-a-multi-million-
cr...](https://us.teamblind.com/article/i-manage-a-multi-million-crypto-
portfolio-ama-u51z6TqK)

